# big banG theory



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2012)

anyone watch big bang theory regularly?

We were watching what I assume were reruns the other day and I was wondering how old that episode was and what happened next.

Raj and Penny got drunk and slept together and everyone saw them the next mornign as penny walked out of lenard and sheltons apartment and thats where the episode ended.

is this the current season or last season?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh the shark has, pretty teeth, dear. And he keeps them pearly white...

Oh, thought you were talking about a jazz band, in which case I'd be all in. Never seen the TV show you misspelled.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 28, 2012)

Big Band Thoery, is that like when Lawrence Welk meets Albert Einstien?


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 28, 2012)

That's one of the new ones. I think they're up to Season 4 now? My wife and I are regular watchers now. It's funny, I had never watched it before and then my roommate when I went overseas had Seasons 1-3 on DVD. We'd sit there and watch an episode or two in the evenings and I was hooked. I kept watching it when I got home and now my wife, who had never watched it either, is hooked too.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2012)

oh hush both of you...I noticed it after it posted and I can't edit the topic title


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2012)

I like sports and cooking shows.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 28, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> oh hush both of you...I noticed it after it posted and I can't edit the topic title


The funny thing is when I was making fun of your spelling, I spelled theory wrong.

I haven't watched it yet, but I got Season 1 on DVD. I hear it's really good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2012)

Lap band theory?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 28, 2012)

my wife watched it fairly regularly. I've seen a few episodes. I can take it or leave it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2012)

I just find it funny it has been a Roseanne reunion of cast members.

Lenard --&gt; boyfriend for one of the daughters

Same daughter just referenced ---&gt; lenards fling for a while, somewhat recurring role on the show

Shelton's mom---&gt; roseanne's sister


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 28, 2012)

Love that show!

And for the episode you are referring to, even though Penny went running out of the room, nothing actually happened.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 28, 2012)

I didn't even notice it was misspelled. Goes to show how perceptive I am. I've been half gone all day since we leave for vacation tomorrow.

Love the show. I thought it was stupid the first time I saw it, but it has become one of my favorites.

Anyone notice that sometimes penny looks hot and other times she is just average.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 28, 2012)

Kinda like this photo


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 28, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> anyone watch big bang theory regularly?
> 
> We were watching what I assume were reruns the other day and I was wondering how old that episode was and what happened next.
> 
> ...


That was the season finale of last year.



knight1fox3 said:


> Love that show!
> 
> And for the episode you are referring to, even though Penny went running out of the room, nothing actually happened.


Correct, they just built it up as the season ending cliff-hanger, then brushed it off the first episode of this year.

I DVR the show and watch every episode. I'm a geek


----------



## OSUguy98 (Feb 29, 2012)

we record it every week, watch it when we can fit it in... I think we're a few episodes behind this season... the last one we watched was when "Blossom" (Amy) gave Penny the painting of the two of them and Sheldon and Kripkey (sp?) were fighting over the office...



cdcengineer said:


> Anyone notice that sometimes penny looks hot and other times she is just average.


She has her moments, both good and bad... but I'd still take Bernadette in a heartbeat


----------



## CbusPaul (Feb 29, 2012)

That show blatantly makes fun of engineers though. Sheldon has said numerous times if he wanted to learn a trade he'd be an engineer.


----------



## mevans154 (Feb 29, 2012)

OSUguy98 said:


> we record it every week, watch it when we can fit it in... I think we're a few episodes behind this season... the last one we watched was when "Blossom" (Amy) gave Penny the painting of the two of them and Sheldon and Kripkey (sp?) were fighting over the office...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved Sheldon's "Rock, Paper, Scissor, Lizard, Spock" routine. I had the episode on DVR and went back to watch that part 3 or 4 times.... Very Clever!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 29, 2012)

&lt;-------- also the show I got my "location" from.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Feb 29, 2012)

CbusPaul said:


> That show blatantly makes fun of engineers though. Sheldon has said numerous times if he wanted to learn a trade he'd be an engineer.


that does seem to be a running theme "just an engineer",etc


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 29, 2012)

Haven't seen the show, but like most science-types I bet they couldn't engineer their way out of a paper bag.

I had a physics-major roommate in college who was basically banned from the lab because he broke everything he touched.


----------



## CbusPaul (Feb 29, 2012)

^^^and Sheldon is a theoretical physicist. Only Leonard works in the experimental physics department.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 29, 2012)

They usually have the last 3 or 4 new episodes on our On-Demand so we always stay up to date. I also have Seasons 1-3 on my hard drive thanks to the friendly neighborhood Hadji Shop. I wonder if they have Big Bang Theory on Netflix?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

I read an article yesterday...leonard nimoy is going to be on the March 29th episode of the show


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 2, 2012)

^^^ He's been on before too. Always funny. He signed a napkin for Penny which she gave to Sheldon as a Xmas present.

Brent Spiner has been on the show too in addition to the notorious WILL WHEATON!!!! :lmao:

On a separate note, do you ever read the somewhat lengthy note by the creator (Chuck Lorre) at the end of the show? It's usually like the last screen after the credits and is only on for a brief moment. I usually have to go back and pause at that screen so I have a chance to read it. They are usually pretty funny.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 2, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> On a separate note, do you ever read the somewhat lengthy note by the creator (Chuck Lorre) at the end of the show? It's usually like the last screen after the credits and is only on for a brief moment. I usually have to go back and pause at that screen so I have a chance to read it. They are usually pretty funny.


He has those after most (all?) of his shows. I think there is a website somewhere out there (to lazy to Google Sucks Sucks it) that has them listed so you can actually read them (pausing the DVR works too). Some of the funniest ones were in that period just before Charlie Sheen was booted from _Two and a Half Men_ (another Chuck Lorre show)_. _I remember one of them basically saying that "I exercise, I eat right and I take care of myself so if Charlie Sheen outlives me I'm going to be pissed". 

Edit:

found the vanity card I mentioned above

http://www.chucklorre.com/index-2hm.php?p=329


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 2, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> (to lazy to Google Sucks Sucks it)


lol

I ended up looking them up.

Chuck Lorre Vanity Card Archive


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 2, 2012)

^^^ That is awesome. I also specifically remember the Charlie Sheen vanity card as they played that at the end of Big Bang Theory too.


----------

